# New Coffee shop just outside Cardiff!



## AlexD (Dec 18, 2014)

My friend has quit the building trade and has turned his hobby and love of coffee into his job. Pete & Rach are the owners of ' the plug ' in Dinas Powys a village inbetween Barry and Penarth. They both did a weeks course down at origin coffee in Cornwall and I believe are still the only suppliers in wales... The coffee shop is a quaint little place, but Pete has worked wonders in transforming the old flower shop into a coffee shop including a new roof and floor! Cakes are baked daily, fresh organic bread supplied by a local bakery (tortoise bakery) can be served toasted with a selection of jams. But the Origin coffee is superb with having single origins and a seasonal blend, worked up on his lamarzocco Linea or by one of his filter options.. If you are local to south wales and don't mind a travel I highly recommend giving this place a try!

thanks!

Please se let me know if you do visit!

Alex


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

I'll be there tomorrow! Now to find an excuse to drag the Mrs in









Luke


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice I am meeting a friend for coffee tomorrow may take him there


----------



## AlexD (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks luke and Johnny! Let me know what you think please!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Do we have a postcode?


----------



## AlexD (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry mate the address is, The Plug. 13A Station Road, Dinas Powys CF64 4DE, Wales.

only open until 2pm today for Christmas hours









thanks!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Ah that's a shame we're meeting up at 2:30 another day, probably in the New Year


----------



## AlexD (Dec 18, 2014)

That is a shame, sorry mate!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

What about some pictures of inside and out. This may sway potential customers.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> What about some pictures of inside and out. This may sway potential customers.


Only open til 2?

On the busiests Saturday of the year?



AlexD said:


> Sorry mate the address is, The Plug. 13A Station Road, Dinas Powys CF64 4DE, Wales.
> 
> only open until 2pm today for Christmas hours
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexD (Dec 18, 2014)

In the small village square like Dinas powys it's not that busy at the moment.. Most people are in the city shopping. managed to get some photos from the Facebook page, website is in the making and should be live in the new year









  

  

  

  

  

  

That is Pete, Rach and Sienna!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Only open til 2?
> 
> On the busiests Saturday of the year?


?????????????????????????????


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> ?????????????????????????????


I thought the Cafe was in Cardiff...

Seemed odd to only open til 2 on a Saturday


----------

